# Cpt for change of j tube



## mhcpc (May 5, 2009)

Which code would you use for endoscopic change of J tube under anesthesia, without fluoroscopic guidance.


----------



## aguelfi (May 7, 2009)

look at 44373.


----------



## cfullum (May 8, 2009)

If you're changing a gastrostomy tube the code is 43760, but if you are doing a conversion from gastrostomy to gastro-jejunostomy tube the code will be 49446. I hope this helps.


----------



## aguelfi (May 8, 2009)

43760 specifically says without endoscopic guidance, and 49446 isn't endo either.  44373 is done endoscopically like the question asked.


----------

